

Ask HN: Best sites to market a mobile app? - gearoidoc

I&#x27;m building a tech startup simulator (www.hipsterCEO.com) and have submitted it to the usual sites for early coverage (148app.com, Ars etc) - can anyone out there suggest other sites I should contact?
======
rhythmvs
[http://mobile.smashingmagazine.com/2013/07/12/top-ten-app-
pa...](http://mobile.smashingmagazine.com/2013/07/12/top-ten-app-
part-2-marketing-launch/)

